# WANTED:  Aug. 3-10 - 2 bdm - Orlando or other FL



## DeniseM (Jul 25, 2013)

Posting this for a newbie - please post your responses here where she will see them. Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

Bumping (and date update)


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you!  I will direct her to you.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for your help - they found something.


----------

